# Guess this could be in another area but what the heck



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I was intrigued by Cub Cadet using a CAT diesel engine in their new model of tractor. I had thought to myself, if CAT can make a small enough diesel to go in a L & G tractor, why can't they get their stuff in one sock and make that planned diesel for the pickup like GMC had announced it was planning a few years ago.

So I sent CAT an email and low and behold, I got an answer.
They told me they could not divulge anyting on the proposed GMC/CAT diesel powered vehicles, but ther CAT engine that is used in the Cub Cadet is a Perkins design diesel, and CAT/Perkins are basically business partners. Evidently CAT bought out Perkins or bought the rights to make Perkins or something to that affect.

It was the only way for Cub to compete with diesel powered tractors from what I heard, as Kubota, and Yanmar and other diesel manufacturers and the other tractor manufacturers are all joined at the hip but, Perkins/CAT offered a substantial diesel for a good price, and was not spoken for. I think this tractor may be a great piece of equipment if only Cub can get their dealerships (in my area anyhow) estaablished and treat them right and sort out their problems on supply and support service. Thje Lowes here is the main repair facitly for Cub, and they have supposedly a trained mechainc that handles repairs on warranted items, and on occasion farm thingsout to the local small engine and L & G equipment dealer. Not my idea of good support, as a stocking and trained dealership would provide. They also have lots of Cub dealerships at places like Good year Tire stores, and other small hole in the wall places.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

This perkins is a lot smaller than the one we had in our 510 massey ferguson combine in the late 70's, early 80's. However, that perkins was one smooth running, powerful, maintenance free motor. 

We talked about putting that motor in a pickup as a frankenstein project one day when the combine wore out. Turns out that we were able to get something for that old combine when we traded in the early to mid-80's so we never had the chance to mount it in the pickup.

All of that to say, if that Cub motor is anything like that bigger perkins, it should be a very nice motor.

-Deere


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*"They told me they could not divulge anyting on the proposed GMC/CAT diesel powered vehicles"*

Soooo, there is something in the works!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Top Secret*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *"They told me they could not divulge anyting on the proposed GMC/CAT diesel powered vehicles"
> 
> Soooo, there is something in the works! *


Its Top Secret CIA stuff now they are going to have to kill you :starwars: you know to much:smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

The last I heard anything on the CAT powered GMC pickups was that the test bed truck they had one installed in that was used continuously going around in circles on the test track in Arizona had all kinds of power. Lots more than any competetors diesel powered trucks had. IIRC it was somewhere around 800 pounds of torque. 

The biggest problem they had was a tranny and the engine weight and size to fit it all in a smaller truck in the 3/4 ton catagory like Ford and Dodge. It was just fine for use in larger chassis such as used on Ambulance and utility type trucks of 1 ton and more but not particularly suited in smaller chassis. 

My friend just bought a fully equipped Chevy with the Duramax, and it has gobs of power. Its quiet also. I have two other friends with the Cummins diesel, and I can hear them coming down my driveway, but the Duramax just sneaks on in. I was told this is due to the type injection system the Dura Max has. I know that Isuzu (Dura max built Isuzu design) diesels are work horses and have super long life. They used to have GI transport busses in Vietnam when I was there back in the 60's and they were always on the go, being abused by the locals and GI's and they just ran and ran. I think with the amount of times GM has produced their wanna be diesel pickups (5.7 and 6.2 liter types of the late 70's and into the 90's) they finally hit the majic number on the Duramax, and if that CAT powered model ever materializes, they hit the big time for sure. 

I was the unfortunate owner of a GM diesel back in 1980 , again in 92, and both times got bit hard with junk, and excessively high repair costs on this junk just to keep the trucks running. 

Back to the Perkins engines. Case had a Perkins design engine in their earlier backhoes (530 / 540 Construction kings). 95% of the militarys larger generator sets were perkins powered. The balance was either CAT or John Deere. Perkins diesels are used in a lot of Industiral equipment, such as the Schram Rotary air compressors and drills used in mining and quarry operations. IIRC Bobcat offered a Perkins powered bobcat aswell. All the latest lightall carts we got when I was in the military had Perkins as well as most aerospace ground equipment. A vast majority of marine equipment uses Perkins and they are considered to among the top with the Yatch community on sailboats as an aux power source. So if Cub does get their marketing and support in order, I think they may have a winner here for sure.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

*It ain't a diesel...*

It ain't a diesel, but it sure oughta cut some grass! 4 cyl. Crosley engine in a nice extended frame cub.
http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/2848876/34758976.jpg


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*And, And, And, Ford-Too*

:worm: Well since I didn`t see Ford/Perkins mentioned I have to add that My 801-Ford Backhoe has a Perkins Diesel powering it.:argue:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: It ain't a diesel...*



> _Originally posted by Bigdog _
> *It ain't a diesel, but it sure oughta cut some grass! 4 cyl. Crosley engine in a nice extended frame cub.
> http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/2848876/34758976.jpg *


Nice looking tractor. With those baby moons, it's as pretty as SJ's Simplicity!:lmao:


----------

